# where to find big cats this time of year?



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im new to this site, so if this information is already posted some where I apologize for posting this then. I love catfishing and I have been getting back into it this year, and I have done fairly well so far this year, about 15-18 in the 8-12 pound range and my biggest so far is 23 pounds. I was wondering this time of year where I could find some big ones, I understand people may be reluctant to give out specifics but a general idea would be much appreciated by me and my fishing buddies!:G


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

It really depends what you consider a BIG cat. 23lbs is a big one for most of the state. For bigger than that you pretty much have to be fishing the Muskingum River watershed or the Ohio River and its tribs. to have a good shot of landing a 30#+. What part of the state R U in?


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in central ohio, yes I do agree that 23 pounds is big! Iv got the fever though I want a BIG boy. The drive doesn't bother me, ill go wherever the cats are.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If you dont mind driving try the Ohio River...Anywhere around the dams seems to be good right now!


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

This may sound dumb but I have never fished the Ohio River before, so where are the dams and what bait would you suggest for the river?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

right now the bigger cats are seeking deeper water and starting to fatten up big time for the winter. if you are fishing a river look for the deepest water you can and fish it during the day.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

what about resevoirs? I am thinking deeper bends in the main channel and deep holes, much like the rivers!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

seethe303 said:


> what about resevoirs? I am thinking deeper bends in the main channel and deep holes, much like the rivers!


thats possible. i do not have any reservoir experience so i cant help there.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

im thinking about going to the river this weekend..do you guys think ill do ok fishing from the bank?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

what river/lake are you fishing, you dont have to travel that far to find bigger cats, theres 30's in the smaller rivers such as the hocking or the lmr. and lots in the scioto @ gmr. i would try bigger bait, 8-12in carp or redhorse work well. dont be afraid to fish shallow at night, less than 5ft in the smaller rivers, often its just a matter of waiting through the small ones. maybe try jig n pigs to, last week i caught a 15-20lb carp and a 41lb flattie on jigs


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget Salt Fork and Piedmont for big flatties.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

well iv never really done much fishing in the rivers, this year I did most of my fishing at Hoover. I was thinking about going to the ohio river this weekend but the Scioto sounds like it might be better. What should I be looking for when im trying to find a spot in a river, and I will be fishing from the bank?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well there doesnt seem to be any secret spots right now on the Tuscarawas River , the flatheads are feeding up and they seem to be in just about any deeper pools that have a wood pile in them. they are hitting on live creek chubs and live blue gills and there IS some pretty nice ones being caught ive seen and heard of flatties from 5-30 lbs being caught in the past week just in the New Philadelphia area of the river !!


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the help so far guys!! Im going out fishing tonight, Im not sure where yet but ill let you know how I do.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't end up getting to go to a river or anything, last minute planning messed that up. I went to hoover even though I knew it would be bad, but I did catch a couple 4-6 pound cats. Im going to try and go out this weekend to a river and do some seriouse fishing!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

you should check out the TCBA Catfish Tournament Saturday nite...PM TCBA1987 for all the info


----------

